# Bolivian Ram Question.



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

could a pair live happily in a 32"x7" tank? or is it not wide enough? is it feasible? i was, even after my thread, going to decide on blue rams, though i like the bolivians so much better that i needed to ask if it is possible to keep a pair happy in a 32"x7" tank.

thanx 
Gage


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Blairo???

...

Dutch Dude???

...

Anyone???


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

they should b fine seeing as they r almost always at the bottom of the aquarium.
how tall is it, and will there be any other fish in the aquarium


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it is only 10" tall.

there will be other fish if i think there will be room.

the only reason i am asking this is because i dont want to have them get to the full 3.5" and have it looked crowded, i dont think it will, but if it does ill feel bad for them, and wont be able to sell them, i get attached to my fishies! :lol:


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

what other fish do u want to put in the aquarium


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

just some dithers, black phantom tetras or something, why? i wont if it looks to crowded.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

heres a pic of the Biotope tank they would be goin into.










i know they would like the tank set-up when they are small, but when they grow i dunno if it would be to small.

btw, ill be adding more plants.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

u could put a school of 6-7 black phantoms with the rams because the rams will swim near the bottom close to the substrate where as the BPs will swim everywhere, so it can be done.
how many gallons btw??


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it is a 10g tank (LxWxH Divided by 231 = gallons for future reference)

the only thing im worried about is the Rams not having enough room.

i would only get 5 black phantoms, but wanna over crowd the tank, being that it is less then a foot tall i think the rams will be everywhere, even with them being the eartheater type.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

my bro has a 10 gallon with only 2 bolivian rams 20"x10"x10"(Lxwxh) they swim everywhere, but always at the bottom so u wont b over crowded and the aquarium set up is perfect, adding couple more plants is fine


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it needs more plants...LOL, they will feel insecure without them.

i kinda figured they would be OK, but i want some more opinions before i just go do it, it is that darn width that keeps making me second guess it.


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

caves help a lot if u put another piece of driftwood and a cave with it the rams will love u for doing that


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

AnDyF_27 said:


> caves help a lot if u put another piece of driftwood and a cave with it the rams will love u for doing that


 sorry meant to say "make a cave with it"


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

i have 2 bolivian rams both males hardly ever fight, the more dominant is maybe 3 inches big, hes fully grown, they dont get very big so they wont b crowded


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

i dunno if i want to put much more driftwood in there, i dont want the tanins to lower the ph to much, it is already at 6.

ill probably go for it, i have them available to me for $5.50 each LOL

btw, the site has an edit button for a reason :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AnDyF_27 (Aug 7, 2008)

yeah scratch the extra driftwood the piece u have now is a great cave for just add plants and you'll be fine


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, i like the look of plants with a little bit of driftwood then the opposite.

thing is if i add more plants i may have to start adding plant grow or something so they dont run outta food, id like to avoid that if at all possible.

im hoping to get some nice dwarf hairgrass for the tank as well


----------



## Hubbynz (May 10, 2008)

quite a cool tank....looks bigger than a 10 gallon.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

thats cuz the dimensions are 32"x7" lol


----------

